# Fractal for DZ



## ApriliaRufo (May 13, 2008)




----------



## DZLife (May 13, 2008)

Could I get you to make me a signature? I'm thinking I want to incorporate a scaly background....not sure about the rest. When I say scaly, I mean a zoomed in shot of reptilian scales (preferably a species of snake.) Shall we talk? Do you charge a commission? I'd do it myself, but am too busy and lazy to do so right now.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (May 13, 2008)

Nah, I wouldn't charge anything for a signature. When I used to be active on a Diablo 2 forum, our phpBB had a gold system that was interesting. I will see what I can do for you bro. I have to paint an apartment for some cash real quick.


----------



## DZLife (May 13, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> Nah, I wouldn't charge anything for a signature. When I used to be active on a Diablo 2 forum, our phpBB had a gold system that was interesting. I will see what I can do for you bro. I have to paint an apartment for some cash real quick.



kk...thanks!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (May 13, 2008)

Playing with symmetry and Burms, sounds dangerous, but not so much.


----------

